# Theory Vs Practice...



## charyuop (Jan 5, 2007)

I have noticed that when Sensei shows a technique I can print it inside my brain pretty well. I can see it frame by frame in my head with no problem. When I do it at home as kata it comes out pretty smooth.
But...whenever I tried on the mat and I have actually someone in front of me attacking me I feel like a retarted. I lose consciousness of the feet potitions and what arm I am supposed to use...
Is it something common? By the way I have been doing Aikido for a couple of months now so yes I am still beginner.


----------



## MJS (Jan 5, 2007)

charyuop said:


> I have noticed that when Sensei shows a technique I can print it inside my brain pretty well. I can see it frame by frame in my head with no problem. When I do it at home as kata it comes out pretty smooth.
> But...whenever I tried on the mat and I have actually someone in front of me attacking me I feel like a retarted. I lose consciousness of the feet potitions and what arm I am supposed to use...
> Is it something common? By the way I have been doing Aikido for a couple of months now so yes I am still beginner.


 
Things will always be easy when they're done in the air.  Its natural to feel awkward when doing something with a body in front of you, but this is what we train for...to be able to apply moves on someone.  Things tend to be more awkward when the other person is not familiar with the move you're doing.  It forces you to really have to work the technique.  

Don't let this get to you.  Keep training hard and with time, things will flow with ease! 

Mike


----------



## michaeledward (Jan 5, 2007)

My guess is that your self-assessment is, perhaps, a bit exaggerated. It is very complicated to see what a person is doing with their body in one or two viewings (or three or four or five or six). 

So, when you watch your instructor teach, you observe certain aspects of his motion that have meaning to you; based on your experience. What you see and internalize in his motion, you may very well be replicating with a good deal of accuracy. But, there is probably a great deal of his motion that, as you observe, you do not recognize or internalize. I think this is perfectly normal. When you put a body in front of you ... all of those parts of the technique you did not observe ... manifest themselves in your awkwardness. 

I believe it is perfectly normal. I believe that as you gain experience, you will become more adept at picking up on more of the action your teacher shows you. 

I would suggest you make a video tape of yourself, at home, executing the moves your teacher has shown you. Use this tape for posterity. Come back to it in a year or two. With time, I think you'll be amazed at your movement. 

Just keep diligently trying your best.


----------



## Brother John (Jan 5, 2007)

HaHaHaHa.....
WELCOME!!!!!!!!

That's how it goes my friend. Seriously. I only open with laughter because of remembering how that feels in the beginning. "HEY....I blocked, now I'm supposed to pivot and punch you........but you shifted....now what....?"
Very common.

Learning doesn't happen all at once, it's a layered process. You got the form of things down, now the application of them w/in a moving/flowing context is next. Your abilities will adapt to meet the need, so long as you persevere!! KEEP AT IT. Pay attention to what's happening, it's one of the best parts of the martial arts....observing your skills change to meet new demands.

This whole subject reminds me of one of my favorite quotes from General Eisenhower (sp??)
"ALL plans fail upon making contact with the enemy."

keep pluggin away my brother, you'll make it.

Your Brother
John


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 5, 2007)

Brother John said:


> HaHaHaHa.....
> WELCOME!!!!!!!!
> 
> That's how it goes my friend. Seriously. I only open with laughter because of remembering how that feels in the beginning. "HEY....I blocked, now I'm supposed to pivot and punch you........but you shifted....now what....?"
> ...


 
What he said.

And welcome to the wonderful world of Martial Arts


----------



## Infinite (Jan 5, 2007)

I shall try to sum up in a different way.

Seeing the technique is the How
Practicing it via kata by yourself is also the How

Testing it on a living human being you are still working on the how but suddenly and without warning you are working on the WHY!

Knowing you block here move here is one thing knowing why you do it and then how to later exploit it when any opportunity that comes up is what MA is all about.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Catalyst (Jan 5, 2007)

Infinite said:


> Seeing the technique is the How
> Practicing it via kata by yourself is also the How
> 
> Testing it on a living human being you are still working on the how but suddenly and without warning you are working on the WHY!
> ...


 
Thanks Infinite, your post definitely helps this newbie


----------



## ares (Jan 5, 2007)

You might try to practice at home with someone SLOWLY throwing a punch, grab, whatever at you. Repetition is a great way to learn. I also like to give "a little love" when I punch the attacker so I can get the body reaction I need to complete the task. Don't feel bad if you have to ask your instructor to help fill in the gaps, He/she would rather you do it right then murder it. ares


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 5, 2007)

It's normal.  Just means you haven't learned it yet.  You may have learned to mimic it but you have not learned "IT".  So keep training and you will get "IT", it just takes time.

Oh, Welcome to MT!


----------



## charyuop (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanx everyone, that makes me feel better....I kinda felt a little retarded hee hee.
The important is that I like the Art and so far even tho there have been very frustrating moment I have everyday more willingness to continue than ever .


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 5, 2007)

charyuop said:


> I kinda felt a little retarded hee hee.



Don't feel that way.  That is why it is called training.  Training always has it's humbling moments.  Believe it or not, even dealing with that feeling is part of the training.    Good luck with your training!


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 6, 2007)

ares said:


> You might try to practice at home with someone SLOWLY throwing a punch, grab, whatever at you. Repetition is a great way to learn. I also like to give "a little love" when I punch the attacker so I can get the body reaction I need to complete the task. Don't feel bad if you have to ask your instructor to help fill in the gaps, He/she would rather you do it right then murder it. ares


This is an excellent idea.  It will give you the chance to get the foot work to come more fluidly and how the hands should slide and trap uke.  It won't be a substitute for mat training but it helps ingrain some things in your head.  When you are studying aikido it becomes more and more important to feel the direction of energy flow during those few brief seconds between the beginning of the attack and having uke locked up or thrown.  This can't be done with slow motion training without having another aikido-ka to work with very well.  Do it slow to get the basics and then you'll be able to concentrate on the energy flow a little more in the dojo.  Don't get too frustrated, though.  It's something that takes time...lot's of time.  Enjoy the journey, my friend, because there is no final destination.


----------



## bydand (Jan 6, 2007)

Don't worry over it too much.  All a part of learning the MA's.  Shoot, there are times I'll stand there and draw a complete blank about a technique we are doing.  That is after a few years and many, many trips to the dojo, so in other words and to cut right to the chase: Get used to it.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 6, 2007)

charyuop said:


> I have noticed that when Sensei shows a technique I can print it inside my brain pretty well. I can see it frame by frame in my head with no problem. When I do it at home as kata it comes out pretty smooth.
> But...whenever I tried on the mat and I have actually someone in front of me attacking me I feel like a retarted. I lose consciousness of the feet potitions and what arm I am supposed to use...
> Is it something common? By the way I have been doing Aikido for a couple of months now so yes I am still beginner.


 
If you haven't gathered by now -- it's perfectly and completely normal.

Whenever you change the pressure involved in doing a technique, you'll have new problems.  And having a real person striking at you is a significant pressure!  Not only that -- but they don't move exactly right like the guy in your imagination did when you did it by yourself.  

Just keep training...  It'll get easier!


----------



## pstarr (Jan 9, 2007)

You can also practice it in what I call "dry run."  That is, do it solo without a partner.  Just imagine a partner and go over and over and over it every day.  It'll become second nature-


----------



## shrek (Feb 2, 2007)

Repitition, repetition, repetition...Wax on...wax off...  

It takes six weeks for something to become a habit...and that's just for the first kata


----------



## Touch Of Death (Feb 2, 2007)

shrek said:


> Repitition, repetition, repetition...Wax on...wax off...
> 
> It takes six weeks for something to become a habit...and that's just for the first kata


Practice makes perminant.:rules:


----------



## zDom (Feb 2, 2007)

One great way to work on this, IMO, is through "one step sparring."

Have a partner attack you with a predetermined attack that matches the block+counter sequence you want to work on.

Have him start SLOW and at a specific target.

As you get more and more comfortable with it (after many repetitions), gradually increase speed with subsequent repetitions.

This is great drill, I find, to help develop: 

TIMING (exactly when to start moving)

DISTANCE (how close your feet/body need to be)

and FOCUS (the precise point in space &#8212; x, y, and z [up/down - left/right - closer/farther] to put your blocks and strikes)

Once you have it down to where the partner can attack at full speed, trying to hit you, THEN try it out during one of your "free sparring" sessions.

Hope this helps and good luck with your training!


----------

